# catching up on tax returns



## wizziebeth (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to ask a question that I'm sure has been asked many times before.

I realized I should have filed a tax return for 2011 and 2012 and possibly for 2010 as well, and want to catch up asap. I am a little confused as to which forms I should be using. From what I can tell, a simple 1040 for the years that I have to file, but someone mentioned a 2555ez. Is this necessary for all the years I'm filing for, too? 

I don't have any other sources of income and have been way under the 90,000 dollar mark, so this process should be quite simple. Any tips or suggestions from those who have done it would be very helpful!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to take advantage of the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion (i.e. to formally exclude your salary income), then you have to file a 1040 long form with either a 2555 or a 2555EZ (the EZ form being the shorter version of the regular 2555 form). The top of the 2555EZ gives you the requirements for filing the short form - if you can't meet those, then you file the long form.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

